

Ask HN: What will happen to Amazon Video? - Meiscooldude

Chrome&#x27;s set to be disabling npapi soon (less than a week most likely).<p>This will mean Amazon Prime&#x27;s Instant Video, which uses Silverlight, will not work for chrome users unless they:<p>1. Know chrome has disabled npapi, because a webpage with silverlight doesn&#x27;t inform you its disabled, it just asks you to install silverlight. (Try watching prime in chrome beta, it just asks you to install silverlight)<p>2. Know how to re-enable npapi (through a temporary workaround), or that they can switch to a different browser (or downgrade chrome).<p>I haven&#x27;t seen any comment from Amazon about this upcoming issue, and haven&#x27;t seen any alternatives to silverlight for it. Anyone know what might happen?
======
byoung2
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/settings?ie=UTF8&ref_=ya_man...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/settings?ie=UTF8&ref_=ya_manage_instant_video)

You can select Adobe Flash Player instead, and avoid Silverlight entirely

